# Child bike trailer: Clever solutions, ideas and findings



## Davidenko (Feb 18, 2009)

Trailers like chariot and burly are well thought, designed, and detailed. Still to make the most of them, good maintainance and some self upgrades or add-ons are made.

Through use, some of you probably found clever solutions. Others not making same mistakes, could you please share experience. On anything: maintainance, cleaning, storing, lubricating, degreassing, self-repair of sidewalls, texture, seat, straps, even clutch or add ons, redesigns, child comfort or safety improvements, luggage solutions, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I have the chariot cross country ski kit. It worked really well except that the tow bars only lock in the extended position. That's great and all, but not really when I'm loading and unloading the car and the extension slides out on me. I drilled holes to make it lock while in it's shortest position. 

I also used a sharpie to mark where it would engage when opened, which saves seconds over having to find where the hole is to lock the tow bars in the extended position. Seconds count when you have a baby waiting for their ride!


----------



## poconopitbull (Aug 24, 2010)

Give your kid/s a flip video camera and let 'em have at it while you are pedaling.











Gives them something to do as they are riding.


----------



## Davidenko (Feb 18, 2009)

Very good. Keep it comming. 

@ctxcrossx:
just assuming - probably goes the same for hiking kit.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Davidenko said:


> Very good. Keep it comming.
> 
> @ctxcrossx:
> just assuming - probably goes the same for hiking kit.


I would assume, but I'm not positive. I'm considering getting that next.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm surprised there aren't more posts in this thread. One of the best things I've done is to make a rear trailer rack for my 2 seater chariot. This allows me to carry the trailer all loaded up and ready to go (storage area packed, toys in the child area, wheels and connector all set up, etc). If I didn't have this rack, I would have to completely take apart the trailer and fold it up to put it in the car and would still do all of the above. Right now, I can go from parking to riding (or skiing, running, etc) within 2 minutes. If I had to pack it up each time, it would take at least 6-7. With a child sitting in the car ready to go, that is a significant difference of time. I'll try to take a pic of it when I get a chance.

This really does simplify the process. Right now my son and I go out about 5 days a week. If we didn't have this set up, I'd probably go out less due to thee hassle of continually breaking it down and setting it up.


----------



## Davidenko (Feb 18, 2009)

@ctxxrossx:
Please do take a photo, maybie two - to show precisely how you've done it. Supprised me to, how little interest people shown in this topic. Well, maybie dads are too bussy riding with kids 

I ordered a cougar1, but hasn't been delivered yet. 
My biggest concern is cargo capability. The cargo space seems really small. Putting load on top chariot-roof-rack has two dissadvantages: higher center of gravity (cougar1 tends to roll-over in corners), and rack is certified for only 10lbs (5kg). I'm thinking of selfmade or enlargment pack for rear cargo storage. 

Second: mudguard (water): is riding wet roads a problem? After rain roads have water and puddles. If mudguard is needed - original is pricey. Any self-remodeld wallmart alternative?

Also stroller kit is pricey. I was looking at stroller wheels and some fork-arc. Could get it at half the price, plus putting on color at wish.

What about dirt, stones and dust getting in childs dept through rollerd-down mesh net? Especially when road wet after rain? If you close rain cover, then it's unnecessary hot inside.

I've seen people loosing rubber push buttons on QR wheels. How to avoid that?

Is changing tires for big-volume a huge advantage?

Is there anything to take special care about? Like - can something be easily broken, damaged, torn - when not handling the trailer with special care? 
For example:
- rain cover tends to tear when pulling it quick and strong, 
- stroller kit clutch mech tends to crack from salt roads in winter?
- and so on...


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Davidenko said:


> I ordered a cougar1, but hasn't been delivered yet.
> My biggest concern is cargo capability. The cargo space seems really small. Putting load on top chariot-roof-rack has two dissadvantages: higher center of gravity (cougar1 tends to roll-over in corners), and rack is certified for only 10lbs (5kg). I'm thinking of selfmade or enlargment pack for rear cargo storage.


Other alternatives are panniers mounted on your bike, or a bag that fits over the rear handle (like a messenger bag) and just rides on top of the chariot trunk. I would try to avoid putting too much stuff in the chariot with the kid, as it may be a hazard IF you did turn it over.



Davidenko said:


> Second: mudguard (water): is riding wet roads a problem? After rain roads have water and puddles. If mudguard is needed - original is pricey. Any self-remodeld wallmart alternative?


I use ours pretty much year around and haven't found a need for fenders on the chariot itself. The wheels are outside the body, so any water they kick up doesn't (for the most part) make it onto the chariot, the sides stay pretty clean.



Davidenko said:


> Also stroller kit is pricey. I was looking at stroller wheels and some fork-arc. Could get it at half the price, plus putting on color at wish.


The stroller kit is absolutely worth it, IMO. We use that as much as any other attachment, and it makes destination type trips easier, like riding to the store or farmer's market, or to the zoo, etc. Just show up, lock up the bikes, unhook the chariot and swing the stroller wheels down and go. No getting kids in and out, etc. Increases the useability of the chassis by a ton IMO. We do have friends that have never bought them, and get by with the jogger wheel, but it adds considerable length and makes using it in a store or restaurant impractical.



Davidenko said:


> What about dirt, stones and dust getting in childs dept through rollerd-down mesh net? Especially when road wet after rain? If you close rain cover, then it's unnecessary hot inside.


Unless you have fenders on the towing bike, you'll kick up sand and small gravel onto the chariot, no way around it. Closing the rain cover is one way around it, but it can get stuffy in there (even using the wing windows). Get some decent coverage fenders (with a mudflap) and eliminate that worry, plus it keeps water off the chariot too, keeping things newer and cleaner for longer.



Davidenko said:


> I've seen people loosing rubber push buttons on QR wheels. How to avoid that?


It's a wear and tear item. They're not that durable, just thin rubber covers for the release mechanism. They tear easily, then they're gone. Loading/unloading into vehicles, parking it in the garage, doorways, etc. Haven't found it to be an issue missing them.



Davidenko said:


> Is changing tires for big-volume a huge advantage?


Not with the suspension.




Davidenko said:


> Is there anything to take special care about? Like - can something be easily broken, damaged, torn - when not handling the trailer with special care?
> For example:
> - rain cover tends to tear when pulling it quick and strong,
> - stroller kit clutch mech tends to crack from salt roads in winter?
> - and so on...


Just take care of it and maintain it like you would anything else. I typically vaccuum out all the cheerios and goldfish every month or so, and give it a wash in the spring after the roads have cleared up. You could try some waterproofing/sealer for the codura, but I haven't and it appears to be holding up and cleaning up just fine.

Other tips:

-For colder weather, use a nalgene (or any leak proof) water bottle with hot water inside an old wool sock as a heat source in the chariot. Warm it up with the tea kettle, throw it in the sock under a blanket and you're good for a few hours or more, depending on how cold it is or how often you open up the cover. We also keep an old blanket or two in there for park stops and for colder weather (or late afternoon trips when the sun is down). Kids don't generate a lot of heat on their own, and they're not doing any work inside there either, so a little supplemental heat goes a long way towards comfort.

-Put an emergency stash of food/diapers/wipes/clothes etc into a small bag or pouch and leave it in the chariot trunk. It'll come in handy sometime. -Put a spare tube/patch kit and pump in the trunk as well, it'll save an outing.

-Soft toys, stuffed animals, books all help extend 'happy' trailer time. Schedule park stops. Give them a sippy cup and a snack, etc. If they have things to do, they'll be happier for longer.

Plum


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Davidenko said:


> @ctxxrossx:
> Please do take a photo, maybie two - to show precisely how you've done it. Supprised me to, how little interest people shown in this topic. Well, maybie dads are too bussy riding with kids
> 
> I ordered a cougar1, but hasn't been delivered yet.
> ...


I suppose that could be true about the responses. For me, there are very few things that require no modifications for me to be happy.
I wouldn't be too concerned about the storage capacity yet. I would try to pare things down instead. I have a pack set up for the trailer that is a reduced version of what I would typically take out on a normal trip. I could see problems with it being top heavy. I've used my CX-2 for about 8 months and have almost rolled it on numerous occasions. For mine, I could envision putting more cargo right on top of the cargo area (behind the child) and just strap it in.
Rain was an issue once. The whole back was soaked though including my child (mesh back). I think it was because of riding through puddles. Fenders wouldn't solve this. I personally don't think they're necessary, but I've been tempted to get them myself. Also considered a DIY approach, but haven't tried yet.
I run, so we have the running wheel attachment. We don't have the stroller attachment because that seems pretty redundant.
My child was covered with dirt once while using the mesh. He didn't seem to mind. A rear fender on my bike would have solved the problem with that. The cx models have removable sides, so I just use that for ventilation with the rain cover installed.

I'm not sure on the rubber push buttons. The cx model doesn't have that.
The suspension seems nice on the chariot, but I suppose adding a little through the tires wouldn't hurt. I typically rely solely on the built in suspension design.
The only problem I have with durability is that the brake area is showing signs of surface rust on one of the parts. I do use it at least 5 days a week, including winter (exposed to salt from the roads), so I'm not shocked, but it's disappointing, nonetheless. 
I've taken the trailer through the wringer going off road, off trail, over snowbanks. It is one durable trailer! I really haven't seen anything that has been lacking. I do worry about the plastic cover getting damaged while on my car, which is the main reason for the cover over it.
The upcoming mod I need to do is to create a mount for my bike light on the fork of the front wheel while in running mode. It's more difficult to put one on this trailer due to the square tubing and how they are shaped. Oh, one more thing about lights. I do have a mount for tail lights on it (one night rider and one magicshine). I use them facing back whenever I am on the road and pointing in the front when running.

Chris


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Here are some pics of my setup and also my trailer. The trailer is my third iteration. This one is made of 1" square aluminum tubing, jb weld, and bolts.


----------



## Davidenko (Feb 18, 2009)

@ctxcrossx:
did you have any problems with police regarding trailer rack?
In our country you should have lights and register-plate on rack.

Anyway - what was the reason you elevated whole rack (that square sectioned skyscraper in the middle)? Aluminium or steel? Welded I guess? A clever idea I say. 

I bought trailer with bike kit and stroller. We live in a block-building and jogging kit is too long to fit in elevator. 

For lights: i was not thinking about it - but I see I sure will get them. I got caught by dark several times when solo biking. In daylight roads are dangerous enough so...

@Plum: the heating pack is brilliant. I'm using it tomorrow on a child stroller. It's cold here in Europe (daily temps below freezing point for the whole day). Even without wind it's chilly. We have thermo bag but as said, kids almost don't move.

I'll see what to do about dirt not being thrown from rear wheel. Maybe some shield set on trailer bike-arm?
Rain cover would be better rolled from bottom-up than it is. That way you could left it unclosed at top, getting air, but still blocking dirt in front.

Thanks, 
David


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Davidenko said:


> @Plum: the heating pack is brilliant. I'm using it tomorrow on a child stroller. It's cold here in Europe (daily temps below freezing point for the whole day). Even without wind it's chilly. We have thermo bag but as said, kids almost don't move.
> 
> I'll see what to do about dirt not being thrown from rear wheel. Maybe some shield set on trailer bike-arm?
> Rain cover would be better rolled from bottom-up than it is. That way you could left it unclosed at top, getting air, but still blocking dirt in front.
> ...


Just make sure that the hot bottle isn't exposed, a sock ensures that it just 'bleeds' heat for a long time without actually being hot..

Fenders on the tow bike are really the best solution for the dirt issue, a mount on the arm won't always align with the tire, might make removal a hassle, and would not be as effective. Fenders aren't very cool, but they do the job very well.

Plum


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Davidenko said:


> @ctxcrossx:
> did you have any problems with police regarding trailer rack?
> In our country you should have lights and register-plate on rack.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any problems yet. I honestly am not sure if it's legal or not. There are many of these types of hitch mounted racks available for vehicles and none of them have lights or a place for a plate.

The rack is elevated because with the wheels on, it was low enough to bump the ground if it's sloped. You could risk bending a wheel if you backed into an area where the ground wasn't flat.

None of the rack is welded. That's why I used bolts and JB weld. I didn't have the equipment to weld aluminum. The rack is made up of a hitch adaptor, a hitch vice plate, and the square tubing. The rack is mounted to the plate with long bolts going through all of the pieces.

I used aluminum because of using it year round. I didn't want to deal with rust. It's also lighter.

I use the rear lights even during the day since it increases visibility. I also go biking and running with my son often at night, so it's helpful then as well.

Right now my son sits in a bunting bag, but we have a second on the way and the trailer is going to be too crowded for all that material. I am hoping to sew up a blanket with multiple pockets where I can insert hand warmers into them. We'll see if that comes to fruition or not.

I don't think a fender attached to the hitch will really work well. At least I can't envision a nice way of doing it.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Plum said:


> The stroller kit is absolutely worth it, IMO. We use that as much as any other attachment, and it makes destination type trips easier, like riding to the store or farmer's market, or to the zoo, etc. Just show up, lock up the bikes, unhook the chariot and swing the stroller wheels down and go. No getting kids in and out, etc. Increases the useability of the chassis by a ton IMO. We do have friends that have never bought them, and get by with the jogger wheel, but it adds considerable length and makes using it in a store or restaurant impractical.


+1. I do the same type of thing, but with the jogging wheel. It's like one of those things that are typically advertised as a feature but doesn't seem worth it once you really try it...only it actually is as easy as advertised. I have even carried the wheels and used the skis on the same trip. The interchangeable nature of the trailer is so quick and easy.


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

has anyone rigged different hitches on any trailers? I have 3 bikes 2 with disc brakes, all 3 have breezer style dropouts. and my current hitch system only fits my wife's bike  

looking for adapter plates or putting a hitch system from one brand on another.


----------



## sooperdave (May 24, 2009)

We use the Weehoo IGo bike trailer for our son, who has mild CP and some balance problems. This is maybe the ultimate in comfort for a child as he's happy as a clam on the back waving to the gawkers and generally assisting me on climbs and the heavy headwinds we have here in deep South Texas. We're currently training for Pedal to Padre, a 24 mile ride from Brownsville, Texas, to nearby South Padre Island, TX. I've included some pictures of the beast. It's reallly long and turns like a semi truck unless it's leaned heavily into the corners. My son calls it his rocketship. the sensation of zooming along so close to the ground must be a thrill.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Plum said:


> Just make sure that the hot bottle isn't exposed, a sock ensures that it just 'bleeds' heat for a long time without actually being hot..
> 
> Plum


We've used the car seat bunting bags in the chariot and which also work well. We've skied up to - 10 C with the kids being fine for about 1 1/2 hours. But I like the idea of the water bottle.


----------

